# Poem about social anxiety



## chely12500 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Camouflage*​ 
Waking up daily unconsciously ready to become what I am programmed to be. 
A robotic existence without will, a chameleon that blends in for protection. 
Often changing colors, desperate to hide. 
My voice says something but my body shows another. 
 Yet something works against me, inside I am drowning.
My truth pours out of me when least expected as I am left with embarrassment. 
Paralyzed, horrified at its attempts of betrayal and exposing me.
Frustrated, ashamed I try to conceal it back within and banish it for its misbehavior.
Worrying constantly of the next time it will try to reveal my truth.
Every time it sneaks out I withdraw more from others and I fuel my shame.
Limiting connections frightened and left without energy after each interaction. 
It wasn't until I started to question who I really was 
With courage and intention of truly finding out 
That I was able to find the answer by embracing my true self with love and compassion
that I am able to face my reality. I no longer have anything to hide. 
I am no longer afraid to share my thoughts. I am no longer afraid to speak my voice.
I no longer fear my self will betray me. I am no longer afraid to be. 
Because I am true to myself, I am true to my soul.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

great poem......well written.......very true nd inspiring..thanks for shaing it with us.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

awsome poem reading it brittened my day


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

i really enjoyed the poem!
can definitely relate and understand it x


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

i'll rap this beautiful poem every morning thank you for sharing


----------



## Johnsonss (Oct 8, 2012)

almost every one of us has experienced symptoms of social anxiety at some time or another: sweating or trembling when we’re about to deliver a speech, blushing or breathing fast when we’re asking someone out on a date, a hammering heartbeat or nausea when we’re getting a job evaluation...


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

A wonderful poem indeed! 
This could even be turned into a song!


----------



## aplacetobe (Mar 29, 2013)

*It's very nice poem dear. I am impressed with you. It's really a great line said by you & that is the reality of life.*


----------



## ArnoldNevsky (May 24, 2013)

thank you very much for sharing, beautiful poem.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Free verse poetry really isn't given its due.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome poem


----------



## peace77 (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful and precisely written on the journey from SAS to coming into wholeness. After finally admitting how uncomfortable I was in public, I started to question and soul search. Even though this is taking over 6 months of DEEP introspection, I am coming to a place of self awareness and understanding that WE are not SAS. And having it brings on a soul lesson worth learning.


----------



## steve1990 (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a very impressive poem, It has deep meaning....love it


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

For others to accept you, you must accept yourself first. Well said.


----------

